# ZUH - BMO Equal Weight US Health Care ETF



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone explored this etf option as a way to bank on the growing boomer's needs in the next 10 years? Are there better options for Canadian investors?

THanks,


----------

